# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Высокие технологии  >  В Великобритании заработал самый мощный в стране суперкомпьютер

## ALEX(XX)

15 января 2008 года, 12:12 
Текст: Владимир Парамонов

В Великобритании введен в строй самый мощный в стране суперкомпьютер под названием HECToR. 


*Суперкомпьютер HECToR (фото Reuters)* 
Система HECToR (High-End Computing Terascale Resource) установлена в Эдинбургском университете и обладает производительностью порядка 60 терафлопс (триллионов операций с плавающей запятой в секунду). Такое быстродействие помещает её на четырнадцатую или пятнадцатую строку ноябрьского списка пятисот мощнейших суперкомпьютеров мира Тор-500. Впрочем, до IBM Blue Gene/L, обладающего быстродействием 478,2 терафлопса, HECToR пока далеко. 
В основу HECToR положены вычислительные узлы Cray XT4. Использовать комплекс HECToR планируется для моделирования мирового океана, проведения исследований в области атомной физики, медицины, а также для моделирования природных катаклизмов. Кроме того, суперкомпьютер поможет ученым при создании новых материалов, разработке микрочипов следующего поколения и пр. 
Проект HECToR будет реализовываться в несколько этапов. На октябрь 2009 года запланирован запуск усовершенствованной версии суперкомпьютера, которая сможет за одну секунду выполнять до 250 триллионов операций с плавающей запятой. Третья фаза намечена на 2011 год. 
Более подробную информацию о проекте High-End Computing Terascale Resource можно найти здесь.

compulenta.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## [500mhz]

вот на нем бы в квейк пошпилить )))))

хотя наверно у него только текстовый режим поддерживается

----------


## maXmo

Боюсь, у него только TCP/IP поддерживается  :Smiley:

----------


## Bogood

> вот на нем бы в квейк пошпилить )))))
> 
> хотя наверно у него только текстовый режим поддерживается


Ага,а косынка вообще наверно в лет! :Smiley:

----------

